# Hymer Outlet Store



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

As some of you may be aware Hymer closed their outlet shop that sold their apprentices pieces as well as surplus stock, table tops, curtains etc.

When we visited Bad Waldsee we found out that Hymer have reopened the outlet but in a slightly more formal way. It now sells chairs and other camping equipment alongside the apprentice work and surplus bits and pieces.

It is open from 1st April to 31st October on Fridays and Saturdays only. Hours are 10am to 6pm on Fridays and 10am to 2pm on Saturdays.

I know there's not long left for this year, but it may be of use for people for 2014.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for that, I don't suppose you know if they have an online shop?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just my luck,I won't be there until mid Nov!


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

gavinskii said:


> Thanks for that, I don't suppose you know if they have an online shop?


No online store that I know off. It really is a collection of surplus bits and pieces of varying amounts. It would depend on what was 'spare' from the factory at the time.

In the Service Center we spoke with a lovely young man called Timo who brought up a schematic of our van, a 1993 S700, and was able to advise us on the availability of spare parts which he would then retrieve from the stores. We were able to get trim for our doors and seals for the boot which had perished.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

The Hymer parts system has pdf documents for the spare parts of model years from 1982 until 1994, at which point the spare parts catalogue is accessed through a dealer web portal to access the diagrams.

Of course, not all parts are still available but the part numbers in the pdf can be quickly checked to confirm availability status.

For anyone who requires Hymer parts, contact your preferred Hymer dealer with the model, model year and VIN or Serial number with a description (photos may be required to assist with identification) ofthe parts you require and they will be able to assist you.

Regards,
Chris


----------

